# **sigh**.... well...



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1833028

:no:


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

don't count out the Mavs yet...(13 million a year is way overpaying, btw)


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah he is being overpaid, and I could see why Cuban wouldn't try to match that offer, but with another option in a shaq trade gone... well, its not exactly looking up.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Holy crap. 


The run and gun days are over.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This is a huge loss. Okay so Phoenix overpaid but jesus! 

Who the hell is gonna replace nash? Harris? No, not even close.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Holy crap.
> 
> 
> The run and gun days are over.



It may take awhile, but Devin Harris is fully capable of being a run-and-gun PG.


----------



## MickofOregon (Jun 10, 2003)

With Nash gone, anyone in Texas looking for a PG -- a small point guard (or two) ?

Maybe someone in PDX would be willing to trade Damon, Ruben and Dan D( + maybe an international draft choice) for Finley and Delk? 

Dallas gets a guard (with expriing contract) to teach your rook the rope (no pun intended) and some toughness. Plus, you get to dump Finley's longer term deal (granted not so bad today but what about in 2006?) and give Daniels some time.

PDX gets a SG and a nice backup energy player. Also, clears some room at SF for Miles & Outlaw...Of course, either another PG better be found or ST better be a quick study (DA & Delk can help).

I'm sure both sides of the fence will say I'm crazy (could be true) but I can dream...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

This ruins everything, I was hoping Nash would be involved in a sign and trade so the Mavs could get a center. :nonono:

Why wouldn't Mark Cuban match the deal?! I didn't think he cared about giving out big contracts, especially to someone like Nash, who has been with the team for a while.

Devin Harris will get a lot of experience his first year unless we make a trade for a point guard. Maybe Stackhouse or Walker will be traded for a PG if we can't get Shaq.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

The Mavs already have a starting PG, Marquis Daniels. They have Delk as backup, and Devin Harris to learn from both. I would live with Marquis Daniels, Delk, and Harris. 

If the Mavs can somehow keep Howard, Daniels, Harris they are going to have a good group of young talent to go with Dirk. I could see them molding into a defensive team if they add another bigman and keep Dirk.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Cuban explains why he let Steve Nash go...

http://www.blogmaverick.com/ 



> When I called back to talk to Steve, upset at having to tell him we couldn’t match, and that we wished him well, Duffy answered the phone. I confirmed some of the numbers that Steve had given me and the term. I told him that I didn’t think we could match the Suns offer. I then asked him if we could work out a sign and trade. He said he would ask the Suns, he put down the phone for a minute and came back and told me that they wouldn’t consider a sign and trade.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Say Atlanta offered him that and Dallas offered him 10 mil a year, Could Steve go "I prefer to play for Dallas for less money"

Also same with a Restricted FA. If a team offers him 10 mill a year but his original team can only offer him 8 mill a year then can he say. No i want to stay here for 8mil a year rather than 10mil a year


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah Steve could say that he wanted to go to Mavs for less because it is his choice. RFA if they have bird rights, the team can just sign them to more and it wouldn't matter because they have bird rights.


----------

